# BODY ISSUES AFTER FAILED IVF



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

hi all, im looking to see if any of you ladies have had the same issue as me after my ivf cycle which sadly failed, i have found that i am getting small clumps of black stuff coming out me every day, it died down for a few days but its back again today, im wondering if it is the crinone gel excess ? I stopped my treatment on the 29th jan so unsure what this stuff is.
Im also still bloated with the drugs is this likely to go away at all anytime soon i cant fit into any of my clothes and reluctant to buy a new wardrobe incase this extra weight falls back off me.
All help appreciated x


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Nelly
Sorry its a really tough time after failed IVF and all sorts of things go on with your body that you dont experience with a normal monthly cycle. I would ask your clinic or GP about the black stuf if its bothering you or just wait a few weeks longer and see if it goes away. I presume it could be gel or dried blood. Dont worry too much, if youre not feeling unwell, you dont have pain, and it doesnt smell bad like you have an infection. Its most likely nothing to worry about. Ive had three cycles and each time i put on weight and each time it slowly goes after a while, depending on how long it took me to get back to normal lifestyle. Just give yourself time to recover and dont feel bad about the weight. Buy something new if it cheers you up but i'd hold off on a whole new wardrobe, youll be back to your old self soon.  Take care


----------

